# Help me identify targa guitar.



## plokman (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Targa guitar, it looks exactly like a les paul. I have searched the internet on info about it, but i found nothing useful. Does anyone know anything about this guitar? it was made in Korea.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum ! 

ENJOY and post often. 

Lots of friendly, experienced and knowledgeable people here.

I can't help you with your search, but bumping your thread up to the top is the least I can do to be helpful.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They appear to be MIJ and sold in Canada from '70-80s.

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_t.htm

Someone on Myspace has a page on them, but I got a warning that it wasn't a safe site.!?

Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## clunker (Apr 11, 2012)

*Targa Les Paul*



plokman said:


> I have a Targa guitar, it looks exactly like a les paul. I have searched the internet on info about it, but i found nothing useful. Does anyone know anything about this guitar? it was made in Korea.


 do you have any pic's of your Targa that you can e:mail me or post on this page ? , thanks . I might be able to help :wave:


----------



## Nitefire (Jun 5, 2013)

the targa line was and is not a korean line it was started in 1958 by my uncle on my mom's side who was a well known canadian r&b guitar player known as Robert Bruce the original targa was custom made and has whats called a power sword built into their pickup system they also have a metal rod inside their solid wood neck i still own and play an original that he made for me when i was 5 and i'm 47 now its probably the best in my collection 1 for sentimental reasons to the sound it can go head to head with any gibson les paul any day and hold its own no prob i would have to be able to see a clear pic front and back of it to tell if its an original and it's year would be inside where its battery for its power sword goes a small metal plate that has it's year on it and it should have a sticker between its pickups stating power sword pickups they were made between 1958 and 1985 when my uncle retired from playing he still does repairs on them but only on originals


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! In five posts we have three new members posting.

Welcome to the forum! We hope to hear from you often and look forward to reading your posts.

May I suggest you post a "Hello" post in the forum for "New Users" and introduce yourself to everyone here.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nitefire said:


> the targa line was and is not a korean line it was started in 1958 by my uncle on my mom's side who was a well known canadian r&amp;b guitar player known as Robert Bruce the original targa was custom made and has whats called a power sword built into their pickup system they also have a metal rod inside their solid wood neck i still own and play an original that he made for me when i was 5 and i'm 47 now its probably the best in my collection 1 for sentimental reasons to the sound it can go head to head with any gibson les paul any day and hold its own no prob i would have to be able to see a clear pic front and back of it to tell if its an original and it's year would be inside where its battery for its power sword goes a small metal plate that has it's year on it and it should have a sticker between its pickups stating power sword pickups they were made between 1958 and 1985 when my uncle retired from playing he still does repairs on them but only on originals


That sounds like a very cool guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember Targas. They came out at the same time as el degas, univox, granada 
and other inexpensive entry level nippon guitars at the time. @Plokman and Nitefire. 
Yes, please post pic's of your guitars. We all love guitar porn here. If your not sure 
how, take advantage of clunker's offer.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, break out the cameras boys...


----------



## Room 107 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Targa Guitar*



Nitefire said:


> the targa line was and is not a korean line it was started in 1958 by my uncle on my mom's side who was a well known canadian r&b guitar player known as Robert Bruce the original targa was custom made and has whats called a power sword built into their pickup system they also have a metal rod inside their solid wood neck i still own and play an original that he made for me when i was 5 and i'm 47 now its probably the best in my collection 1 for sentimental reasons to the sound it can go head to head with any gibson les paul any day and hold its own no prob i would have to be able to see a clear pic front and back of it to tell if its an original and it's year would be inside where its battery for its power sword goes a small metal plate that has it's year on it and it should have a sticker between its pickups stating power sword pickups they were made between 1958 and 1985 when my uncle retired from playing he still does repairs on them but only on originals


I have what i think is a custom LP style Targa guitar. It just has a mop fancy T on the headstock (no name) but has the toggle switches, pickups and fretboard triple dot markers i have seen on other Targa pics. It also has 5 piece neck through construction and a mop small heart with wings
on the body which appears to be walnut. Could it be?


----------



## IbManic (Sep 4, 2013)

Just found this one in my little town - needs a little work. 

http://img001.us.expono.com/160498/160498-151ebd-7c6438_m.jpg

http://img001.us.expono.com/160498/160498-151ec1-751009_l.jpg


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Wow! In five posts we have three new members posting.
> 
> Welcome to the forum! We hope to hear from you often and look forward to reading your posts.
> 
> May I suggest you post a "Hello" post in the forum for "New Users" and introduce yourself to everyone here.


Maybe it's an incredible coincidence??? But I agree that anyone who owns or knows anything about the Targa guitar posts only once and then disappears. Looks like the Targa is sort of the guitar equivalent of the Bermuda Triangle. They just vanish without a trace. I can't wait for the next post from a newbie a year from now. I'm going to subscribe to this Thread.


----------



## Room 107 (Jun 29, 2013)

Well not quite a year yet but i would really like to chit chat with anyone who might know anything about these mystery guitars...


----------



## Keir13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nitefire said:


> the targa line was and is not a korean line it was started in 1958 by my uncle on my mom's side who was a well known canadian r&b guitar player known as Robert Bruce the original targa was custom made and has whats called a power sword built into their pickup system they also have a metal rod inside their solid wood neck i still own and play an original that he made for me when i was 5 and i'm 47 now its probably the best in my collection 1 for sentimental reasons to the sound it can go head to head with any gibson les paul any day and hold its own no prob i would have to be able to see a clear pic front and back of it to tell if its an original and it's year would be inside where its battery for its power sword goes a small metal plate that has it's year on it and it should have a sticker between its pickups stating power sword pickups they were made between 1958 and 1985 when my uncle retired from playing he still does repairs on them but only on originals


Hey, I acquired a Targa guitar last year when my parents mysteriously found one in their crawlspace and mistakenly assumed it was mine. I don't actually play, but I am a music lover. I've asked around to friends who are in fairly well known bands, various music schools, and even taken it to Long and Mcquade but no one seems to be able to give me any information at all. I'd be more than happy to send pics to anyone who might be able to help me with this thing. Due to a major injury I have tons of time on my hands and would really like to learn to play finally and I dunno if this is the guitar for me or what. Anyway, if anyone gets this and wants to help out I would be extremely grateful. Thanks!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I found this thread debunking Nitefire's lofty valuation...he's been here too;
http://www.harmonycentral.com/t5/Electric-Guitars/The-Mysterious-Targa-guitar/td-p/9801004


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Some more digging would also uncover that Nitefire has joined other forums to make the same post only to never return.


----------



## Keir13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've seen Nitefires name on other message boards too and I thought on one that he claimed that the company was started by a friend of his uncle and then another thread that said it was started by his uncle. Who knows... I tried to contact him or her directly but haven't heard back.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I remember Targas. They came out at the same time as el degas, univox, granada
> and other inexpensive entry level nippon guitars at the time.


This is my recollection as well,late 70s early 80s if memory serves .

I don't know what this Nitefire's game is .


----------



## Tubar24 (May 4, 2014)

*I have one!!!*

I just found out what type of guitar I had and I'm so glad I could find this information on it. 
I inherited it from my father when I was young and saw pictures of him playing it ever since he was young. I wonder what model and how old it is!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2014)

Hey Tubar! Welcome to the forum.
Just post a pic of it. We'll see if we can help.


----------



## DoctorSavage (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey folks...

So, I'm the guy that put up the Myspace (back when that was a thing) page for Targa guitars and I am currently the proud owner of 6 Targa guitars, and a Targa bass (I've also had 2 stolen from me at shows, so... that sucks.)

Despite what Nitefire has said in this thread, at least SOME Targas were made in Korea (2 of mine still have "Made in Korea" stickers on them), though they seem to almost certainly be limited to Canada (meaning the company was likely started here, but did overseas manufacturing for at the very least their lower end models.)

I actually own the non Paul guitar pictured at the jedistar link which sulphur posted, though I never gig with that one as it's a Strat body and I just look silly with Strat guitars.

I genuinely doubt that Targa dates back to 1958, as every one I have seen is most definitely from the late 70s/early 80s (and to throw a bit more doubt on Nitefire's claims, the sticker actually says POWERSOUND, not POWERSWORD.)... Plus, were active pickups with 9v batteries (the aforementioned powersound) a thing in 1958? I'd think not, but I can't say for certain.

I'd also cast some serious doubt on the $1400 figure posted in one of the linked threads, as the most I've ever paid for one was $360 (and my favourite one cost me $250), though they play and sound like much more expensive guitars... 

Anyway, the cheaper Targas are actually plywood bodies, but the higher end ones (and those were probably the department store ones), but the higher end ones are neck through with active pickups and those are my favourites.

Always nice to meet some others who have these guys laying around, I hope you're treating them well! 

- Brandon


----------

